# Do You Like Or Have Happy Hour?



## Lon (Mar 24, 2018)

Yesterday's Oakmont Happy Hour  The gentleman has a great voice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2018)

Every hour I spend in my daughters old room which I have turned into my women cave is a happy hour.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2018)

How nice and you don't need a designated driver.


----------



## Victor (Mar 24, 2018)

I prefer melancholy hour.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 25, 2018)

With the medications that we take, the Doctor would spank us if we took a drink.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes.   It's called "a nap."


----------

